# Larry Wheels Diet To Be 300lbs



## *Bio* (Nov 21, 2019)

About 4+ years ago I made a thread in the Weightlifting/Powerlifting forum called The Secret Diet For Gaining Weight.  It's John Meadows asking Dave Tate to reveal his weight gaining diet which he got from powerlifter JM Blakely... http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=38438


Larry Wheels is now 300lbs getting ready for a meet and he talks about his diet that got him to where he's at, which is similar... 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgiTOdE5G7I


----------



## b-boy (Nov 21, 2019)

To each his own, not the way I would go about things. I would have more whole eggs cooked in coconut oil throughout the day, the rest of my protein would be grass fed beef and salmon, sugar would be kept to a bare minimum. Carb sources would probably be white rice, just for the fact that it's easy to eat a lot and digest pretty easily for the majority of people. Baked french fries I can easily eat a lot of (a whole bag at a time..LOL) drowned in low sugar ketchup. I would eat a fair amount of pineapple with each meal also because it's easy to eat a lot of because of its sweetness and it aids in digestion. I would have a glass of simply orange orange juice with each meal. Trust me I have done diets for 300lbs plus guys that are 1000x healthier and more nutrient dense than what Larry is eating.

Just my opinion!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2019)

b-boy said:


> To each his own, not the way I would go about things. I would have more whole eggs cooked in coconut oil throughout the day, the rest of my protein would be grass fed beef and salmon, sugar would be kept to a bare minimum. Carb sources would probably be white rice, just for the fact that it's easy to eat a lot and digest pretty easily for the majority of people. Baked french fries I can easily eat a lot of (a whole bag at a time..LOL) drowned in low sugar ketchup. I would eat a fair amount of pineapple with each meal also because it's easy to eat a lot of because of its sweetness and it aids in digestion. I would have a glass of simply orange orange juice with each meal. Trust me I have done diets for 300lbs plus guys that are 1000x healthier and more nutrient dense than what Larry is eating.
> 
> Just my opinion!



I agree. Obviously calories are the main driver so he is going to get the results he needs regardless what he eats as long as he consistently meets a certain caloric total. But I also think he could go about it in a much smarter way. He said it himself he is lactose intolerant yet he is going through tonnes of whey protein, whole fat milk and ice cream and the gas is terrible. He is driven so he could easily reach 6000 calories eating foods (they don't even have to be "clean") better suited to his body.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2019)

I had only watched part of the video when I first commented but I see he is going through about 10,000 cals. It's crazy how fast he has done it so that will make things very uncomfortable. I would never do this daily but one of my fav things to eat when calories (and enjoyment) are my only goal are big bowls of granola. I can easily go through a 2500 calorie bowl of granola daily if I wanted to. I done it for 4 days straight last month and my weight was climbing but I would have got very bloated if I had continued. Although if I swop dairy milk to coconut milk the difference is massive. Add that to a few meat (ground beef) and rice meals, nut butters and shakes etc and the calories would mount up very easily.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 22, 2019)

I can't imagine putting on 40lbs in two weeks!  I would be miserable!!


----------



## lk3 (Nov 22, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I had only watched part of the video when I first commented but I see he is going through about 10,000 cals. It's crazy how fast he has done it so that will make things very uncomfortable. I would never do this daily but one of my fav things to eat when calories (and enjoyment) are my only goal are big bowls of granola. I can easily go through a 2500 calorie bowl of granola daily if I wanted to. I done it for 4 days straight last month and my weight was climbing but I would have got very bloated if I had continued. Although if I swop dairy milk to coconut milk the difference is massive. Add that to a few meat (ground beef) and rice meals, nut butters and shakes etc and the calories would mount up very easily.



i found strategically placed oatmeal cookies to be an awesome weight gainer! lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 24, 2019)

I was actually thinking about this thread last night. Obviously Larry's goal is to lift weight so he doesn't care what he looks like. As he puts it in the video the gut will just disappear once he stops. So in regards to moving weight from A to B he is correct and simply weighing more will always assist lifting more weight.

Now for many of us we may value health, don't want to look shit and also don't want to feel like shit. But I was thinking there is no way I can keep on adding meat and rice meals. Obviously I have just started and nothing crazy so far so I have lot's of room to grow. But thinking ahead I don't won't be able to add those meals. I do this for fun and don't mind suffering for a goal but I am realistic so if there is an easier route I am all for it. So I probably will do the high calorie bowl of cereal moving forward.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 24, 2019)

Since Larry is a powerlifter, it's different from bodybuilding.  Here's an article JM Blakely wrote about eating what it takes to get to your goals (powerlifting goals), health, and losing the weight when the goal is completed.

https://www.strength-oldschool.com/blogs/news/the-big-boys-menu-plan-by-j-m-blakley


----------

